# Cold Feet



## LeviTM (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello fellow hunters,

I could just be weird but the only thing I ever have trouble with while hunting is keeping my feet warm. I have tried a lot of different things (foot warmers, two pairs of socks, insulated boots, ect...) but they usually just make my feet end up sweating, making them cold and wet. Anyone else ever have trouble with this?


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I got this alot this season especially when it was cold during elk hunting season with a rifle. Even in my insulated boots and good socks. One morning my feet actually were so cold I fell off my horse because I couldn't feel them haha


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You need to wear a wicking type of sock under a wool sock. Look at what is in your socks and find one that is not any part cotton. Cotton will not let the moisture away from your foot and will make your feet cold. Having boots that are too tight will not let your blood flow and you need to learn to wiggle your toes when you are not moving. It takes some time to learn to wiggle your toes and doing it with out much thought to it. You must stay hydrated and drink lots of water to do so. I have had lots of time to learn this stuff and I still get cold feet at times. Keeping your body warm is important also. Dress in layers as was discussed in another thread on this web site.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

same problem until I started wearing two pair of socks with the first pair being a wool army sock I picked up at a surplus store several years ago, the second pair are just regular socks. I found the wool socks wicked the sweat away to the second socks and my feet were dry and warmer.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

LeviTM said:


> Hello fellow hunters,
> 
> I could just be weird but the only thing I ever have trouble with while hunting is keeping my feet warm. I have tried a lot of different things (foot warmers, two pairs of socks, insulated boots, ect...) but they usually just make my feet end up sweating, making them cold and wet. Anyone else ever have trouble with this?


I have found that a pair of wicking socks (like cabelas ultimax) with a regular thickness sock works---the wicking socks of course go on first. NOT heavy or anything really warm type socks over them --also barely snug works best. As Knapper implied you need good circulation. People tend to over protect their feet and the resulting sweat transfers the cold directly through "conductance" if you would to the foot. Go to leather boots that have gore tex. that way the water vapor rising from your foot can escape easier through the pores in it AND the leather. The gore tex/ dry plus will keep water out, whereas rubber boots wont "breath" as well trapping that water vapor. Lastly ALWAYS caryy an extra pair of dry socks and if need be alternate between the two pair giving time for the just used ones to dry. Im thinking youve always had this problem and its human nature to think its right to put on more socks etc...just dont. If you pull your boots off and grab your foot and you feel dampness--change them then--If you wait too long, then by the time the just used ones dry again the others will be even more damp. Hope this helps, it did for me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wool is the way to go, if your feet do get wet (which they shouldn't if your boots fit right and your socks aren't to tight) wool will retain your body heat. 100%wool


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I just use a 100% wool sock... a high end one (very thick) along with some thinsulate lined boots. Like knapper said, move your toes regularly too and don't wear anything so tight that it cuts off your circulation. Same goes for how you sit... if you cut off circulation to your feet, they will be cold no matter what you're wearing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X2 on that. Gave up two pairs for 1 good pair of wool.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

When I switched to a pull on scent free boot, my cold feet problem went away. The lace up boots have seams that let cold air in. I also use wicking liners and a heavy wool sock. Have not had a problem with cold feet since.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

one thing that helps me (some of you might think im wierd) is putting antipersperant on your feet before you go out. i have trouble with my feet sweating and freezing. all ya have to do is buy some cheap spray on and spray your feet. sweating problem solved.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> one thing that helps me (some of you might think im wierd) is putting antipersperant on your feet before you go out. i have trouble with my feet sweating and freezing. all ya have to do is buy some cheap spray on and spray your feet. sweating problem solved.


best smelling feet in the state of NE lol


----------



## LeviTM (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone, I will try the wicking socks and report back with my results. It's oddly been warm so far this December but with the blizzard and rain storms (thanks god) coming through the state temps are dropping. I'm looking forward to seeing if this works out for me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> one thing that helps me (some of you might think im wierd) is putting antipersperant on your feet before you go out. i have trouble with my feet sweating and freezing. all ya have to do is buy some cheap spray on and spray your feet. sweating problem solved.


Never thought of it !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

its amazing what you can learn from a ole cowhand...lol actually had a guy tell me that that was in the army.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with everybody that talked about circulation your boots have to be loose enough to allow for circulation.


----------

